# sign of good hips?



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know if this may be true, just wondering, all my Belgians had good or excellent hips and lay on their backs with their back legs spread in the frog look. Ty lays like this all the time and I just wondered if this could indicate he will have good hips? He was sorta prelimmed at 4 months when he swallowed a pork chop bone and they xrayed him 4 times over 24 hours to watch it pass and they said then he had good hips. Has anyone had dogs do this and then xray badly? Is this only a coincidence? Just curious. thanks


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We have several dogs who do this. Including Nara, who has moderate HD in both hips.

So yes, it's coincidence.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

My female husky is almost 3 and has utilized her frog legs since she was a puppy. My vet told me that it was a sign of good hips....

she's never been xrayed though


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My GSD Bianca sometimes sits/lies kinda funny with her legs leaning forward (looks uncomfortable). Someone told me that is a sign of good hips as well.








I mean, I already knew her hips are OFA good but I was curious if that person was correct. I know my terrier with hip dysplasia never sat like that and he usually would lean on his "good" hip and put his other leg sticking out. My Golden had DJD and she would usually sit/lay very carefully with her legs under her.

This is what Bianca likes to do sometimes:










Sometimes she sits normal.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

This is an old wives tale that has been around *forever*. Doesn't mean there's any truth in it.









There are no signs of good hips or bad hips (unless they are so bad that they criple the dog). The ONLY way to know if hips are good or bad is x-rays.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan OFAd fair. She did all kinds of crazy things with her legs when she was younger. At 7, not a problem (knocking wood) with her hips other than a little arthritis.


----------

